# Capture/Save/Download Video from Website



## GotCake (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi there.

My nephew was interviewed by a local news station and they have the clip on their website. There are no "Save this video clip" type of options on the site. Is there an easy (or semi-easy) way to get the clip onto a CD? (I have a CD burner on my laptop.)

Thanks for your help. -Cake


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

yep - browse your temporary internet files folder - someone in there the clip is probably
saved in the cache


----------



## mydogtoby (May 9, 2005)

You might try to download and save it. Downloading it depends on among other things what format the clip is in. It is probably in FLV format. You might try copying its URL or internet address and then pasting that address into an FLV downloader. There are a few FLV downloaders on line that are free. Save it to a location of your choice on your harddrive and then burn it to a CD. This has worked for me - good luck.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If you use the Firefox browser you can download and install and add-in that will save videos from web sites. If you don't use Mozilla Firefox as your browser you should really consider it since it is much superior to Microsoft Internet Explorer.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2390

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## GotCake (Aug 19, 2007)

I checked around and can't find it in the cache. I'll look again.

I use Firefox as my browser and have the video downloader. (I love that downloader - YouTube is a great source of enjoyment, and I got the idea to change to Firefox from nosing round this site. Thanks!) I can't download this video with it, though.

I got a trial version of Camtasia and was able to capture the video, but there was no sound. I tried different settings, etc. but it never had any sound at all.

I'm worried that the dinky TV station will pull the video from the site before I get a chance to snag it. 

I appreciate your ideas. Is there anything else I can try? Thanks much.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

do you use this? - it's nifty!

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201


----------



## randy_california (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm surprised video downloader didn't work.
There is another add-on for firefox called UnPlug
might be worth a try.

Possibly you could click file and save page as, to save the website.
Never know, the video may be in one of the folders.


----------



## GotCake (Aug 19, 2007)

DownloadThemAll is a great thing! I had the regular video downloader, but not this add-on. Now it's mine! Mu haa haa haa!!!!!!

I'm going to check unpug, too.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

GotCake said:


> DownloadThemAll is a great thing! I had the regular video downloader, but not this add-on. Now it's mine! Mu haa haa haa!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to check unpug, too.
> 
> Thanks so much.


So did the DownloadThemAll plug in work for you?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## GotCake (Aug 19, 2007)

It did. Wahooooooo! Thanks!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Also in terms of this i have discovered that the new beta version of real player provides a built in youtube downloader that runs in most browsers. I have firefox and both that and ie can use the add on just fine.
-vince


----------



## johnandreew (Aug 19, 2007)

You can get image or video (may be swf format) in internet cache foler
normally they saved in the cache.

------------------------------------
http://www.thehitcounters.com


----------

